# my Jack and Clyde



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

I just wanted to post something up here as a little memory of my two boys who have departed the planet of life but will never depart my heart or my thoughts … a little story that makes me wonder about our beloved companions.

Clyde passed away on April 26th 2010. It’s been almost a year and I still think about him everyday, cherishing those fantastic 14 years we had together. He was my bestest mate and we had the bestest of times together.

I had been overseas for several months working and I was anxious to get back home as I knew Clydie was getting on. I got home and was so excited to see the fellas and it took a little while for Clyde to realize it was me. He was almost 14 and started to loose his hearing and sight. Once he cottoned on that it was me he gave me a look that said, “mum … I’m getting old you know…” I burst in to tears hugging him and said, “I know boy. I know.” From then on I knew every moment was precious and to be cherished. But I was prepared for it which made it a little easier. He still was full of beans, and his happy self but his body was finding it a bit hard to keep up. He was never in any pain that he showed but just started to slow down a bit.

We had a great 7 weeks together, celebrating his 14th birthday with a picnic near his favourite creek, swimming, chasing birds and being annoyed by Jack as usual.

One night I was sleeping in my granny flat/unit which is like a shed type thing separate from the house and I woke up at 2am to what sounded like a person walking outside RIGHT BEHIND MY BED !!! I was so scared and just lay there trying to think what it was …. It couldn’t have been the dogs or horses as they couldn’t get there. I lay there too scared to move and go to the toilet (which I really needed to do) for 2 hours until I heard it again so I decided to be brave and make a run for the house – about ten meters away. 

I bolted ! Just as I was about to open the door I noticed the boys weren’t in their beds. I called out for them thinking that maybe they were on a ‘business trip’ but they didn’t come up !!! I called louder and louder than Jack runs up to me, smiling on THE OTHER side of the fence COMPLETELY saturated !!! He’d been swimming the little rat !!! Goodness only knows how they got out !!! They used to do this all the time years ago, dig their way under the fence. No matter how many times we fixed it they always found a way out. I guess they grew up and stopped doing it so it had been years since they did their little escape artist act.

I then went with Jack to search for Clyde. It was dark, I had a torch and 7 acres to search and I knew Clyde was hard of hearing …

I found him asleep under the green station wagon car. HIS car. For years he would go everywhere with me in that green car. He knew that I always left in it so if he was in it, he’d go with me. The sneaky brat came with me surfing one day when he wouldn’t budge getting out so I took him along with me. He could happily stay in his green car all day if he could. 

We took them back to the yard, put some blankets around Clyde as he was wet too !!! Tucked them into their beds and at 5am, finally went back to bed.

I was at home all day the next day keeping a close eye on them, as well as fixing their hole we found and they slept alllllllllll day long. They were so tired from their little adventure. Who knows how long they were roaming the place for !

Jack alerted me with a very distressing bark, my heart sunk and I knew. Clyde had passed away in his sleep. I cried and cried and begged him to come back but I knew that his time was up and he was ready to leave.

We buried him with his lead next to his favourite dam he loved to swim in on our property. It took Jack a little while to realize the Clydie was really gone and I’ve never seen a dog cry before but my gosh he cried. My heart went out to him. He missed his best mate. 

So those noises I heard at 2am … it WAS the boys !!! Cheeky brats !!!

I gave jack lots of attention and we did lots of activities together to keep him happy and busy and I moved his bed next to mine so he wouldn’t be lonely.

I was telling all this to a friend who told me that animals go to a place to die. They know its coming and they will choose a spot to spend their final moments.

So … am I crazy in thinking that Clyde knew his time was up, so he took Jack on one last adventure. One last night or fun and debauchery and he wanted to leave this world right next to his green car ??? And we woke him from his slumber …

I enjoyed a great 10 months with jack before he was taken by a very aggressive cancer at only 6 years of age. It broke my heart that he was very unlucky. The vets misdiagnosed it as something else so needless to say, I was very angry at them and I for letting him suffer for longer than he needed to. And needless to say, I’ve found a new vet.

One the day jack was put to rest, March 4th 2011, just like Clyde I found jack lying under the shed in the back year. (Which he NEVER went into. Not even once. Not to annoy Moto, get a ball or anything. And he would NEVER let a ball go away from him !! He had a fear of things over his head. Something from his puppy hood before he came to live with us.) As soon as I saw he was there I knew something was up. And he was in his last moments. He still ran up to me trying to tell me that he was fine, he still wanted to play fetch but I looked into his eyes and knew it was more than that. So again with the going to their place for their last moments … ??

It was very sad to put him down but we were all so happy that he wasn’t in pain anymore. We buried him next to Clyde and laughed at how Clydie would probably be enjoying his days in his new place over the rainbow, chasing butterflies, snoozing in peace and then Jack would run up to him. “HEYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!! GUESS WHOOO ???!!!” And poor Clydie would go, “Ohhh noooo. What are YOU doing here ??? It’s not your time yet !!! Can’t you at lease give me a few years in peace !!!!”

I’m happy that my boys are together once again doing what they love. They have left me with so many wonderful memories which I will cherish for the rest of my days. They were both so special to me. I love you fellas ! Thanks for everything.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank your for sharing your story of Jack and Clyde....I'm sitting here in tears!!! They were both beauitful boys. 

I'm sure your new little bundle of joy will bring you much happiness!!!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of both of your beautiful boys. Thank you for sharing your story about them. Your description of their lives with you was like reading an adventure story. You totally captivated me and I felt like I knew these two crazy boys. You were so lucky to have had them in your life.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jack and Cyde were beautiful boys and your story was heartbreaking and heartwarming too.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in tears as well! I'm so sorry for your loss of handsmome Jack and Clyde. How terrible to loose them both so close together. It sounds like they had a wonderful life that was full of love and fun.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Such beautiful boys. I'm so sorry that they are now gone. You really captured their essence in your story.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your golden boys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing your story of Clyde and Jack. They were such beautiful boys and I can tell how much you loved them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lyssie*

Lyssie:

What a touching and heart grabbing story about the two loves of your life, Clyde and Jack. I am so sorry they are both gone now-we lost two of our dogs last year.

You write beautifully-it's almost like I knew Clyde and Jack. With all the love you have to give I sincerely hope that you will love another dog eventually.

As far as their going off to a place when the end is near, it sure sounds like it from you story.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Jack and Clyde, they were both very beautiful. Your tribute to them was so endearing and heartwarming. They each were so very unique and speical. They sounded like they were a lot of fun and quite the characters. I can tell they were loved very much and had a wonderful life with you.

Godspeed sweet Jack and Clyde.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep Playing Hard Sweet Boys


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

xxx's to you all and your beautiful doggies if they are here or there. :--heart:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a wonderful story of Clyde's last great adventure. You were blessed to have such great mates.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a loving tribute to your 2 boys, Jack and Clyde. I felt almost like I was there. I am so sorry that you lost them.

Run softly at the Bridge Jack and Clyde, together again.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for sharing their story - and so hard for you to lose them both within such a short time. I know they will be swimming and chasing lots of butterflies at the bridge

Run Free again Jack and Clyde and sleep softly together


----------

